# New Kenpo Video - Grappling with Five Swords



## Thesemindz (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi guys. I just put up a video I shot today with a buddy of mine about some different ideas I've been playing with in the technique Five Swords.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrUumz1UqU4*
* 
*It's admittedly rough. We were just working out in my living room. But I've been playing with this idea, so I wanted to put it up there for everyone to see.

Let me know what you think.


-Rob


----------



## Wishbone (Mar 14, 2009)

Stop trying to change kenpo.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 14, 2009)

Wishbone said:


> Stop trying to change kenpo.


 
Pure genius.


-Rob


----------



## MJS (Mar 15, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> Hi guys. I just put up a video I shot today with a buddy of mine about some different ideas I've been playing with in the technique Five Swords.
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrUumz1UqU4*
> 
> ...


 
Good stuff Rob!


----------



## MJS (Mar 15, 2009)

Wishbone said:


> Stop trying to change kenpo.


 
I don't think he's changing Kenpo.  He's simply looking at other options.  No reason why someone should not be able to change to something else mid-technique.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 15, 2009)

MJS said:


> I don't think he's changing Kenpo. He's simply looking at other options. No reason why someone should not be able to change to something else mid-technique.


 
I think he was just ribbing me for how I ended the video by saying I wasn't, "trying to change kenpo."

See, he's funny. Ha. Ha.

Ha.


-Rob


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 5, 2009)

Good ideas, Hope they work out for you.


----------



## still learning (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello,  The flow in kempo/kenpo....nice to watch...good to learn....NICE video....

Aloha


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 6, 2009)

I think it is a good start, but IMHO you don't go far enough.  A head lock is usually not enough to incapacitate an attacker, especially a standing side headlock.  With that said, they can be used to take the opponent off there center and set you up for something truly devastating.

Grab 1 covers a lot of qinna that is good if you don't want to seriously hurt the opponent.  I also like how you can go into a guillotine choke hold from there - though in the next video you should commit to that and go deep with it.

Grab 2 - nice! I smell broken neck!

Grab 3 - great set up for the throw - next video, put him down and explore how to control his arm and some finishing techs.

Grab 4 - same as grab 1 (guillotine) Except here I'd love to see you go for some knees and elbows (or a stone cold stunner  lol)

My point is - I'd like to see you look into what you will do once you establish control or once you take the opponent to the ground. 

Great job and keep growing and evolving you Kenpo, this is exactly what parker dreamed about when he talked about customizing Kenpo!


----------



## Manny (Sep 7, 2009)

MJS said:


> I don't think he's changing Kenpo. He's simply looking at other options. No reason why someone should not be able to change to something else mid-technique.


.

I think the same way. In fact I use some of my TKD moves when do kenpo.

Manny


----------



## donald (Sep 12, 2009)

Your execution is interesting, and worth considering. 

PEACE
1stJohn1:9


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 12, 2009)

Good Stuff. I believe every martial artist, TaeKwonDo, TaiChiChuan, whatever, should, at some point in their development, be applying the type of thought process you are doing here. Someone might dicker with a detail of execution here or there, but as you say its a bit rough. The point is you are thinking, about what can be done next in your technique. You are expanding what your options are. That frees you up for spontaneity in application. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zoran (Sep 15, 2009)

Very good. Have you considered using the grabs as pulls that collides the person into the strikes?


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 15, 2009)

some very awesome finishers!
: o )





 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8trYl7hb_Ns&feature=related


----------



## mwd0818 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> Hi guys. I just put up a video I shot today with a buddy of mine about some different ideas I've been playing with in the technique Five Swords.
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrUumz1UqU4*
> *
> ...



Rob,

Just had the chance to take a look at this.  Thanks for posting!  Besides your studio being small, apparently lived in, and the fact that you are changing kenpo  it looked good!

I will say that I am viewing this for what I think it was intended - you playing with ideas and concepts and sharing them just to let people see what you are thinking about and perhaps what they could be exploring as well.  Your first set of grabbing Five Swords was an exploration of how to use the off hand to grab in each of the strikes.  I didn't take that as a way of ACTUALLY doing Five Swords, but rather a "Hey, here's some places to grab and where things will be happening later."  That's a great way to start the discussion.

One thing I'd explore with this as well is your opponent's reactions to the strikes and how that will affect your ability to grab and manipulate.  How are things affected when you block the striking arm but it is recoiled?  What openings are provided if his chin turns with the first handsword, or the head pops back with the heel palm, etc.?  How can counter-grabs and manipulations magnify or reduce these affects and how can they create new opportunities to attack or control?

Good job, and keep thinking . . .

There's a reason we haven't written Kenpo for Dummies yet . . .


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 16, 2009)

Wishbone said:


> Stop trying to change kenpo.


He isn't.
Sean


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 16, 2009)

Touch Of Death said:


> He isn't.
> Sean



He was being sardonic.


----------

